# calibration settings for a samsung pn58C680GSF



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

hey , 

does anybody have the calibration settings for a samsung pn58C680GSF plasam3d 3d hdtv


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

You can't just apply settings you find on the internet for your model of TV to your TV and it's "calibrated". If you lined up several of the same models of TV and set them all to the same settings and measured each one would be different. Your TV needs to be measured and calibrated in your room to be right. This explains it further:
http://www.tlvexp.ca/2012/12/the-fruits-of-copying-settings-the-pioneer-lottery/


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Is their a inexpensive calibration kit anyone can recommend ? 

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would just start out with one of the discs that are available - Spears & Munsil is my favorite. And if you decide you want to delve deeper, you can do so later.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

proverbs said:


> Is their a inexpensive calibration kit anyone can recommend ?
> 
> Thanks


It depends on what you consider inexpensive.

For free to ~ $40 you have a few options:

Free
AVS HD 709
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-display-calibration/948496-avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration.html

~$19
Disney World of Wonder (WoW)
http://www.amazon.com/Disney-WOW-Wo...TF8&qid=1410916698&sr=8-1&keywords=disney+wow

~$30 Spears & Munsil HD Benchmark and Calibration Disc 2nd Edition
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...IN=B00CKWI13O&linkCode=as2&tag=speaandmuns-20

~$40 Digital Video Essentials (DVE)
http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Video...6726&sr=8-1&keywords=digital+video+essentials

However without a colorimeter those are really only good for setting Brightness, Contrast, and Sharpness. AVS is recommended because it's free. I haven't seen WoW in years and it was before I got into calibration. I haven't seen Spears & Munsil disc. I have DVE and it has patterns like AVS but has some nice reference images you can get used to for checking calibrations.

For greyscale, color, and gamma correction you really need a colorimeter. From all my research I've found to avoid Spyder's like the plague and the best entry level one is the Xrite i1 Display Pro (otherwise known as ID3 on most forums, I own one) at ~ $250 (they tend to go up and down on price, I think there was a sale a few months ago for like $175):
http://www.amazon.com/X-Rite-EODIS3...qid=1410917087&sr=8-1&keywords=i1+display+pro


----------

